# Any of You NOT Filing for Unemployment?



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...

Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?

Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I was lucky to get out of full time Uber by getting a job in January, just in time before all hell broke loose. I'll take the stimulus check but won't qualify for unemployment benefits - hopefully.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this?


how about doing the same? My RS income was just extra device dollars for those upgrades I don't need. Income wise, no change. AND if the frontline worker $25k comes though; wow doing much better since wife IS a frontline hospital worker.

Otherwise our income is unchanged, but I did apply for UI just to see if the $600 weekly is real. Open question, still.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm a consultant (1099) as my primary source of income. I haven't been impacted good or bad by COVID-19 from a work perspective, aside from now I'm 100% remote. My current client's office is closed by state law, so I have no reason to take my car out and drive Uber (normally I would do it too/from the office).

I had no intention of trying to file unemployment as I figured it would be hard for me to justify that I *can't* work Uber. Even though where I had been spending my weekdays prior to all this is closed due to state orders, that wouldn't be the business that I'd consider trying to say I'm "unemployed" from. So even though the office was closed due to COVID-19, Uber is technically still considered an essential business and I can't prove I attempted to work but couldn't (haven't even logged in).

That said, I also don't qualify for the stimulus. So, I'm starting to wonder if I should contact a lawyer to see if they think I can justify unemployment for the $600-800/mo that I normally made. I still have my car payment, even though I'm not paying for gas.

Normally I'd say it's probably not even right for me to try to claim unemployment since I don't technically need it. However, I know where some of the money to fund these COVID-19 programs for everyone else is going to come from in the future (my pockets). If I could offset some of those future tax payments I'll have to make, it might be worth looking into, assuming it's legal and I don't need to perjure myself to get there. 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I was lucky to get out of full time Uber by getting a job in January, just in time before all hell broke loose. I'll take the stimulus check but won't qualify for unemployment benefits - hopefully.


Excellent!

Glad you got a job that allowed you to quit Ubering full-time.

So far, it's just you and me. Anyone else on this board not applying for government assistace?



SHalester said:


> how about doing the same? My RS income was just extra device dollars for those upgrades I don't need. Income wise, no change. AND if the frontline worker $25k comes though; wow doing much better since wife IS a frontline hospital worker.
> 
> Otherwise our income is unchanged, but I did apply for UI just to see if the $600 weekly is real. Open question, still.....


The driving income was just extra for "device dollars" and you're married to a hospital worker who may come into more money? You still applied for government help?

Interesting.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Now YOU get out of my brain&#128523;. ~18% are doing better &#129325;.

I'm a systems admin and able to wfh.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/&#128178;rs-decrease-financial-gain❓.390892/


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Now YOU get out of my brain&#128523;. ~18% are doing better &#129325;.
> 
> I'm a systems admin and able to wfh.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/&#128178;rs-decrease-financial-gain❓.390892/


Oh you couldn't pay me enough to get out of your head baby &#128518;

I'm an applications engineer also working from home. Had my bi-annual review yesterday and I was expecting it to not go well but I was pleasantly surprised when they promoted me!

Feels so good, you don't even know. So, so damn good... &#128541;&#128541;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm curious how one claims unemployment for rideshare in this crisis.

The apps are still available and riders are still riding so it's our choice whether we're driving or not. Nobody has been forced out of work.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how one claims unemployment for rideshare in this crisis.
> 
> The apps are still available and riders are still riding so it's our choice whether we're driving or not. Nobody has been forced out of work.


I'm guessing very very few drivers will actually get the stimulus $ but I hope I'm wrong.



ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


How are you doing better? Are you driving more?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How are you doing better? Are you driving more?


Not a driver (for hire), never been one.

Doing better since I get to work from home. I'm saving money on gas and dry cleaning. What's even more important is that I save time by avoiding Chicago traffic traveling to work and back.

Also, in a time where jobs are laying people off and freezing hiring, I was able to get a promotion with a significant pay increase. I found out yesterday during my review for 2H2019.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

:smiles:


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I've never taken a dime in government money in my life, as a matter of principle. I've always been the sucker who has the PLEASURE of paying for the slackers. Honestly, this time around, I'm too pissed off about how they're doing everything, and I plan to file to get my "free" money... Which is to say money I will be paying in taxes in the future to pay for this crap.

My real job is seemingly completely unaffected. So I will only be able to get some partial something or another for UI, but perhaps with the $600 federal bucks it will be alright. I plan to probably work at least a very small number of hours even if getting UI, mainly just to make it looks like I'm trying. In my state for every dollar earned they only reduce your UI by $.75, so I may be effectively making $5-10 an hour!!! Half of the reason for going out would just be to get out of the house, and to not feel like a total loafer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


Was doing better.

Then LOCAL GOVT. FORCED US TO CLOSE AT 7 P.M. EACH DAY.

NOW HUSTLING EXTRA HOURS AT ANOTHER STORE IN A PARISH( COUNTY to you )
Without 7 p.m. shutdown.

Still working though.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I do full time but do not qualify as I am doing Uber Eats and Postmates right now I do not do Grubhub or Doordash as I have had bad experiences with both companies they are worse then Uber or Lyft


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?


I plan to file for it, but haven't yet. I think there's a good chance I won't get anything from them.

My delay has been because the state's website wasn't updated with the recent federal legislation. I suspect that the pension money I get will be held against me, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> and you're married to a hospital worker who may come into more money?


close, no cigar. I retired early. I came 'into' money decades ago; ignored it until decided to retire early. Wife bread winner now. She supplies the cash flow, I supply the assets. My RS income was to reduce guilt at upgrading yet again. Perfect world, aye?  And yeah, applied for UI under RS and hoped it would be denied, but they picked up on my last W2 job, which oddly ended exactly one year ago. I didn't select it when it popped up, but they went with it anyway.
I figure I paid into the system for 40yrs and now will get a few pennies back?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I can’t. I still have a regular job that pays me to work from home, and I make more than $600 a week at it so I am not eligible for unemployment, even though I’ve lost a couple thousand dollars a month from not being able to do rideshare


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I work for a large dairy processing plant. I plan production for the facility. Nothing has changed for me... I have to go to work every day.
Uber was just extra to make life more comfy... Since this started we all are getting hazard pay so to speak.. which makes up for the lost weekend Uber money i was making... so no... none of this has affected me financially...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I suspect that the pension money I get will be held against me, but I don't know that for sure.


I'm pretty sure they will count ALL income including retirement. If not, then they should. 


SHalester said:


> close, no cigar. I retired early. I came 'into' money decades ago; ignored it until decided to retire early. Wife bread winner now. She supplies the cash flow, I supply the assets. My RS income was to reduce guilt at upgrading yet again. Perfect world, aye?  And yeah, applied for UI under RS and hoped it would be denied, but they picked up on my last W2 job, which oddly ended exactly one year ago. I didn't select it when it popped up, but they went with it anyway.
> I figure I paid into the system for 40yrs and now will get a few pennies back?


You applied hoping to get denied? Okay.

As far as the mentality of "paying into the system" I think people get that all wrong.

These programs are more like a Ponzi Scheme. People pay now so others can benefit. It's not like a savings account you access later when you need the money.

Good on you for having assets, I'm not sure if they were mentioned when you applied for assistance but they probably should have been.



Donshonda said:


> I work for a large dairy processing plant. I plan production for the facility. Nothing has changed for me... I have to go to work every day.
> Uber was just extra to make life more comfy... Since this started we all are getting hazard pay so to speak.. which makes up for the lost weekend Uber money i was making... so no... none of this has affected me financially...


More people eating at home so I'm assuming production has increased. Maybe this can be a good thing for you guys.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Good on you for having assets, I'm not sure if they were mentioned when you applied for assistance but they probably should have been.


Sorry, why are you here? And what planet do you circle? UI doesn't ask for adjusted gross income. It doesn't ask about a household's income. It doesn't ask if you own your home, investments or have other assets. Do you confuse assets with cash flow? I suspect you do. I did pay into the system for 40 years and never used UI during that time; so getting a bit back isn't going to cause the earth to stop spinning. Same deal with SS; once I qualify for FULL payment I"m filing. Are you ok with that? AND bottom line, my claim was approved. tata


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

No I will not be applying for any assistance. Both my wife and I have pretty secure jobs and in my case, I'm getting a lot of OT at work as well so I guess I'm going slightly better these days. We are lucky.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> And yeah, applied for UI under RS and hoped it would be denied


LOL



SHalester said:


> Sorry, why are you here? And what planet do you circle? UI doesn't ask for adjusted gross income. It doesn't ask about a household's income. It doesn't ask if you own your home, investments or have other assets. Do you confuse assets with cash flow? I suspect you do. I did pay into the system for 40 years and never used UI during that time; so getting a bit back isn't going to cause the earth to stop spinning. Same deal with SS; once I qualify for FULL payment I"m filing. Are you ok with that? AND bottom line, my claim was approved. tata


I'm here to kill time and provide an opposing point of view. As you can see in the title of the thread, I asked if anyone here will NOT be applying for unemployment because of what's going on right now.

Sorry, I didn't realize that UI does not ask for all that information, maybe it should. I wouldn't know because I never had to apply for it so shame on me.

I'm well aware of the difference of assets and cash flow. Assets are things of value. You have property but not drawing cashflow from it?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

More people eating at home so I'm assuming production has increased. Maybe this can be a good thing for you guys.
[/QUOTE]

Sales have gone on this stupid roller-coaster to be honest. Huge surge when the sh*t hit the fan 3 weeks ago...I'm talking double what it should be. Then it fell off the face of the earth for 4 days... Now its completely surging again. i wish the general public understood that the supply chain? can not be stressed like this all the time. Cows make the same amount every day... people drink the same amount every day... and they buy... the same amount every day. there was zero reason... and I mean zero reason people should have panic shopped. the supply will never dry up... and the stores that sell it? will never just close... All we have to do is change production from restaurant and school use to all general public consuming... but now most schools around here are food distribution centers for children... another monkey wrench we never expected...

fun times....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Sorry, why are you here? And what planet do you circle? UI doesn't ask for adjusted gross income. It doesn't ask about a household's income. It doesn't ask if you own your home, investments or have other assets. Do you confuse assets with cash flow? I suspect you do. I did pay into the system for 40 years and never used UI during that time; so getting a bit back isn't going to cause the earth to stop spinning. Same deal with SS; once I qualify for FULL payment I"m filing. Are you ok with that? AND bottom line, my claim was approved. tata


Approved? Wow!! You must be one of the first.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm here to kill time and provide an opposing point of view. As you can see in the title of the thread, I asked if anyone here will NOT be applying for unemployment because of what's going on right now.
> 
> ...


When people see opposing views they get a little butt hurt and yell troll.

They call themselves the "good people" and feel they are more deserving of taking up space here.

Don't mind them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Approved? Wow!! You must be one of the first.


filed 3/28, so I'm pretty sure the Cal system was crushed by then. Guess they have a better system than other states? The federal amount is still no programmed in yet, tho.



Mkang14 said:


> they get a little butt hurt and yell troll.


....not always. The term 'don't feed the trolls' wasn't born in a vacuum. 



ColdRider said:


> I'm here to kill time and provide an opposing point of view.


but not and never a driver. One wonders. Google can help you get up to speed on how unemployment works. A hint: it relates to having and then not having a job. Has nothing to do with having a spouse, owning a home, or having other assets. Kinda how SS works, that I"m sure you have some knowledge of? If not, google is there to assist.
Except for the peanuts from RS, 'our' income hasn't changed. That's about as detailed as one can get in an google indexed forum. tata


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Not yet, we'll see how things go. 25% of my day job was laid off. I expected to be one of them, still could be.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> filed 3/28, so I'm pretty sure the Cal system was crushed by then. Guess they have a better system than other states? The federal amount is still no programmed in yet, tho.
> 
> 
> ....not always. The term 'don't feed the trolls' wasn't born in a vacuum.
> ...


Then I must be doing something thing because I'm in Cali too and I can't even get the email EDD claims they sent twice.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Then I must be doing something thing because I'm in Cali too and I can't even get the email EDD claims they sent twice.


i didn't get email either. I just kept going back to the online portal and checking the inbox there. Also did the certification dance online, since it is faster than waiting for snail mail. Now just waiting for the first check to arrive. CAlif for some reason doesn't offer direct deposit.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I am not going to file for unemployment, they won’t give me anything anyway I make too much money at my full-time, Monday through Friday, job. Plus I got a nice big FAT check from my dad today, Let’s just say it will pay all my bills for the next three months


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> i didn't get email either. I just kept going back to the online portal and checking the inbox there. Also did the certification dance online, since it is faster than waiting for snail mail. Now just waiting for the first check to arrive. CAlif for some reason doesn't offer direct deposit.


No direct deposit in 2020. Wow.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> No direct deposit in 2020. Wow.


...just offer a debit card, which I need like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


Yes, I am. My main gig is trading stocks and I'm crushing it thanks to coronavirus. Yesterday I closed a bitcoin trade that paid 5 years wages (at min wage).


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes, I am. My main gig is trading stocks and I'm crushing it thanks to coronavirus. Yesterday I closed a bitcoin trade that paid 5 years wages (at min wage).


How are you trading bitcoin? Futures?

I know you can't do it on Coinbase.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> How are you trading bitcoin? Futures?
> 
> I know you can't do it on Coinbase.


Futures @ binance amd many other places.
Options @ deribit.

If you want to go long and actually hold bitcoin, Coinbase should work fine. Fees will be high though, you can do better.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a systems admin and able to wfh.


Until a disk in the array needs to be replaced, or a disk starts acting weird and you really want to see the front panel lights regardless of what the LOM shows, or better yet, until the A/C in the server room gives out...



ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I have a part-time W2 job, still ongoing, that is not enough to sustain me, and that will surely complicate any attempt applying for unemployment. I haven't applied yet, was holding off to see how others make out and see the changes kick in.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I'm pretty sure they will count ALL income including retirement. If not, then they should.


WHY? Because I don't need it as much as some people do?

Did you know... that to start collecting one of those pensions, I was required to quit my job? If I had stayed, government regulations said they couldn't pay me the pension for as long as I was there.

And maybe you've noticed that I'm not actually *working* for those pensions.

I'll bet you think I shouldn't be able to collect Social security and collect them either.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Until a disk in the array needs to be replaced, or a disk starts acting weird and you really want to see the front panel lights regardless of what the LOM shows, or better yet, until the A/C in the server room gives out...


Doesn't matter ... I still get paid. My company is paying those that can't wfh, as well.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> but not and never a driver. One wonders.


I'm sure you can appreciate that people _other_ than uber drivers may want to post here and give their perspective. Feel free to insinuate that I'm some type of troll or something but take look at my join date and post count. I don't spend a lot of time on here.

I've never hidden the fact that I'm not a driver. I'm not sure why you're getting so defensive, I just found it interesting that you applied for government assistance even though the paltry amount of money you were making from ride-share was basically entertainment money that you could live without.

I don't have to be okay with you receiving welfare when you don't need it. If you want it, go for it. You don't have to pretend that you just applied for assistance hoping you'd be denied. That would just be silly.

I find it a bigger issue with states approving claims for people that may not even need it. Taking your case for example, tax payers would essentially fund your device upgrades.



SHalester said:


> And yeah, applied for UI under RS and hoped it would be denied





SHalester said:


> I just kept going back to the online portal and checking the inbox there. Also did the certification dance online, since it is faster than waiting for snail mail. Now just waiting for the first check to arrive.





SHalester said:


> And yeah, applied for UI under RS and hoped it would be denied





SHalester said:


> I just kept going back to the online portal and checking the inbox there. Also did the certification dance online, since it is faster than waiting for snail mail. Now just waiting for the first check to arrive.





SHalester said:


> And yeah, applied for UI under RS and hoped it would be denied





SHalester said:


> I just kept going back to the online portal and checking the inbox there. Also did the certification dance online, since it is faster than waiting for snail mail. Now just waiting for the first check to arrive.





Christinebitg said:


> WHY? Because I don't need it as much as some people do?
> 
> Did you know... that to start collecting one of those pensions, I was required to quit my job? If I had stayed, government regulations said they couldn't pay me the pension for as long as I was there.
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus, was my post that offensive? People are getting so twisted.

Yes, I'm well aware that to collect a pension, you're likely not working at that company anymore. Did COVID-19 force you to retire? Your first post seemed to indicate you were already drawing from a pension.

Look, if you want to apply for help, go for it. Some states are _apparently_ very generous. If your pension is not giving you enough and you had to do ride-share to make ends meet, then apply.

I have friends that work for state colleges that *cannot* collect social security when retiring because they have pensions. If you can legally claim social security, then go for it. It doesn't help the national debt but screw it, why not?!

I have been paying FICA since I was a kid in high school, but here's my position: Social Security is NOT a retirement plan. It's a safety net, welfare for those that did not have the means or discipline to plan for their retirement.

My retirement accounts will be plenty for me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Doesn't matter ... I still get paid. My company is paying those that can't wfh, as well.


That's the difference... others who can be onsite, which is good.

I've had all of those issues happen (multiple times!) after I left a former employer and became their one-person offsite IT. It was a big pain!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> How are you trading bitcoin? Futures?
> 
> I know you can't do it on Coinbase.


I'm curious about that too.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I'll plan on placing you on ignore so I don't have to read anymore of your horsesh*t. Apparently you don't have anything better to do than pis* all over people who are suffering -- some who don't know if they could end up living on the streets. But you enjoy your promotion. Your arrogance is nauseating.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I'm doing fine with UberEats, so I don't see how I can. Also, I hear it's almost impossible to get through on the phone?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I work in a food distribution center.... we paid.












ColdRider said:


> I'm sure you can appreciate that people _other_ than uber drivers may want to post here and give their perspective. Feel free to insinuate that I'm some type of troll or something but take look at my join date and post count. I don't spend a lot of time on here.
> 
> I've never hidden the fact that I'm not a driver. I'm not sure why you're getting so defensive, I just found it interesting that you applied for government assistance even though the paltry amount of money you were making from ride-share was basically entertainment money that you could live without.
> 
> ...


Government pension and SSI comes out the same pot. The government will not double pay you, that's why your friends cant receive ssi.

However you can have a pension from the private sector and collect full ssi benefits. Something most people dont know when they work for the government &#128521;


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a feeling that 99% of the people that apply wont receive it. After all the apps are still running and its their choice if they choose to run. most want to collect "FREE" money. After all the tax payers will pay for it some place or another 80% are prob not employable due to back grounds and their illegal habits. I have learned many years ago to not put all my eggs in one basket. I have a secure job. I just get bored working full time and still having half the month off...


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I won't file for UI. My alternate income streams will disqualify me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I'm sure you can appreciate that people _other_ than uber drivers may want to post here and give their perspective


nope, I don't. Hence using the word 'wonders'. not a driver at all, you are here because of general life experiences? Doubt it. I guess chat and politics would be forum for you, since you have zero ability to offer an informed opinion about RS or delivery. 
Troll? Well, you did mention it. If the shoe fits.........


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm not gonna.
I quit driving a few months ago, and don't miss it a bit.
I am a simple farmer, working with creatures that will not harm me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Sweet Jesus, was my post that offensive?


Yes.


ColdRider said:


> Yes, I'm well aware that to collect a pension, you're likely not working at that company anymore. Did COVID-19 force you to retire? Your first post seemed to indicate you were already drawing from a pension.
> 
> Look, if you want to apply for help, go for it. Some states are _apparently_ very generous. If your pension is not giving you enough and you had to do ride-share to make ends meet, then apply.


You are mistaking unemployment for a welfare scheme.

Unemployment is something that employers pay into whenever they pay regular wages.



ColdRider said:


> I have friends that work for state colleges that *cannot* collect social security when retiring because they have pensions. If you can legally claim social security, then go for it.


Your friends who work there have a system that is separate from social security. They can collect from it instead of social security.



ColdRider said:


> I have been paying FICA since I was a kid in high school, but here's my position: Social Security is NOT a retirement plan. It's a safety net, welfare for those that did not have the means or discipline to plan for their retirement.
> 
> My retirement accounts will be plenty for me.


You are confused: I am not collecting social security. I am collecting pensions from defined benefit plans originating from former employers. These are completely unrelated to social security.

I am not yet collecting social security, because: a.) I don't need the money right now, and b.) Waiting to collect it until later increases the monthly amount I'll get from them.

You are also confused about whether I "need" the money right now. I have a substantial net worth that I expect will be enough to support me during my retirement. Unless we get into hyper inflation, which I can't particularly control.

Recommendation: Google "defined benefit plans" to see how they work. There aren't a lot of them around any more, but they used to be quite common. One of the downsides of them is that they're not indexed for price increases or inflation. Hence the term "fixed income" as it pertains to retirees.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Canaddar said:


> I won't file for UI. My alternate income streams will disqualify me.


Good stuff!

Always great to see others having options and getting creative. 


Jake Air said:


> I'll plan on placing you on ignore so I don't have to read anymore of your horsesh*t..


Nice! Enjoy your echo chamber, my friend. 


Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet you think I shouldn't be able to collect Social security and collect them either.





Christinebitg said:


> You are confused: I am not collecting social security. I am collecting pensions from defined benefit plans originating from former employers. These are completely unrelated to social security.
> 
> I am not yet collecting social security, because: a.) I don't need the money right now, and b.) Waiting to collect it until later increases the monthly amount I'll get from them.
> 
> You are also confused about whether I "need" the money right now. I have a substantial net worth that I expect will be enough to support me during my retirement.


Maybe we're both confused here. Do you _need_ the money or not? If you need it, go for it.

As for the social security portion of my supposed confusion, you brought it up in your post. I know based on your post that you're drawing from a pension _not_ SS. You were betting that I think you shouldn't be able to collect SS. Again, if you need it in the future, go for it. My position on it is that's it's a form of welfare though and should never be anyone's plan A. I'm not saying it's your plan A, probably not even your plan B considering your substantial net worth.

Good job on planning.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Social Security is not welfare, and it's plenty of money to live on for a bear. Only 13 years to go!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I am not filing. I was making 1500 to 2000 a week that is now dropped down to a thousand to 1400. So I'm okay. The RS portion of my income has dropped by two-thirds though



[email protected] said:


> I'm a consultant (1099) as my primary source of income. I haven't been impacted good or bad by COVID-19 from a work perspective, aside from now I'm 100% remote. My current client's office is closed by state law, so I have no reason to take my car out and drive Uber (normally I would do it too/from the office).
> 
> I had no intention of trying to file unemployment as I figured it would be hard for me to justify that I *can't* work Uber. Even though where I had been spending my weekdays prior to all this is closed due to state orders, that wouldn't be the business that I'd consider trying to say I'm "unemployed" from. So even though the office was closed due to COVID-19, Uber is technically still considered an essential business and I can't prove I attempted to work but couldn't (haven't even logged in).
> 
> ...


At first I thought you were full of it but by the end of your post I see that you actually have a lot logic in your post


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I probably won't file for UI. Might qualify, but I do have another W2 job, and that probably disqualifies. Dunno.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> You were betting that I think you shouldn't be able to collect SS. Again, if you need it in the future, go for it. My position on it is that's it's a form of welfare though and should never be anyone's plan A.


So let me see if I have this right...

I paid into the Social Security system for literally 50 years, but you're calling it a form of welfare that a person shouldn't include as part of their retirement planning. That's pretty f***ed up, in my opinion.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So let me see if I have this right...
> 
> I paid into the Social Security system for literally 50 years, but you're calling it a form of welfare that a person shouldn't include as part of their retirement planning. That's pretty f***ed up, in my opinion.


He's right though, SS is a form of welfare. You get a small monthly stipend from the government. Welfare

Vs 401ks, IRA, investment properties, small businesses, pensions, etc.

If your primary means of retirement is a government stipend, then you retired into welfare. Ask any financial advisor


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> Futures @ binance amd many other places.
> Options @ deribit.
> 
> If you want to go long and actually hold bitcoin, Coinbase should work fine. Fees will be high though, you can do better.


I'm using the $1200 to re-open my forex account. I miss trading and its been especially hard just sitting around watching the market volatility without making any money. 
I doubt I will apply for ui since we cant even file until mid may so there really isnt no a point in doing it. I plan on going back to work this week.


----------



## Insreferrals (Nov 20, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how one claims unemployment for rideshare in this crisis.
> 
> The apps are still available and riders are still riding so it's our choice whether we're driving or not. Nobody has been forced out of work.


I'm over 65 and in the state of wa our gov. Ask that we should stay home.?


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> He's right though, SS is a form of welfare. You get a small monthly stipend from the government. Welfare
> 
> Vs 401ks, IRA, investment properties, small businesses, pensions, etc.
> 
> If your primary means of retirement is a government stipend, then you retired into welfare. Ask any financial advisor


You're another one trying to piss people off by feeding the troll. You're smart enough to know that there's a difference between social security [welfare] and general assistance [welfare]. What is the point of even debating any of this on a ride share board? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

NONE OF YOU WILL GET UNEMPLOYMENT FROM YOUR REPUBLICAN HERO'S

GET OVER IT

GO FOLLOW TRUMP TO A RALLY CAUSE CORONA IS A HOAX!

[email protected] OF YOU


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

TBone said:


> I'm using the $1200 to re-open my forex account. I miss trading and its been especially hard just sitting around watching the market volatility without making any money.
> I doubt I will apply for ui since we cant even file until mid may so there really isnt no a point in doing it. I plan on going back to work this week.


NO you silly goose nooooo! Is this your first day? Forex is rigged 100.0% from top to bottom. The other markets are partially rigged but overall there is still a lot of fair action. It's hard to mess with megacapps and such too much.

Now with forex here are a handful of large IBs that can see both of sides of the market. They know where the money is sitting, ao they just move the needle back and forth to clean everybody out. Only 5% of players take profits out of the currency markets.

Buy AMD and hold.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> You're another one trying to piss people off by feeding the troll. You're smart enough to know that there's a difference between social security [welfare] and general assistance [welfare]. What is the point of even debating any of this on a ride share board? I've never seen anything like it.


People dont like to hear the truth but the truth is the truth.

It's not meant to be offensive, my father became disabled somewhat early in life.

Social security as your sole or primary source of income is a spartan existence. It tethers your survive to the mercy of the government and limits any possibility to obtain greater wealth.

Social security in actual function therefore is the old/disabled equivalent to welfare.

All this means is a person that retires at 62 with pension/401k/ira(2 income pool) and paid off house(high value asset) will be able to live a very comfortable retirement.

Knowledge is power and we should share that with each other. Good luck to y'all and may all your desires come to fruition.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

this whole thing has been debated before, and the answer is right in the name.

The Social Security *Insurance* system is just that.
Insurance.

If you don't pay into it, you don't get anything out of it.
And the more you pay into it, the more you get out of it.

So, if you pay a premium on your home insurance for thrity years, and one day it burns to the ground, and the insurance company pays you a million dollars ... is that welfare?
If you pay a 14% premium on every nickle you make for thirty years, and one day you get too old to work, and you start drawing on your Social Security *Insurance* is that welfare?

Insurance is not equal to welfare.

Note: If President Johnson had no raided the SS coffers to fund the Viet Nam war ... we'd have more money in that account than we'd ever be able to spend on retirement. That money was stolen decades ago.'


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

My Goodness, what happened to you man, you retired like a hundred years ago ffs


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> NO you silly goose nooooo! Is this your first day? Forex is rigged 100.0% from top to bottom. The other markets are partially rigged but overall there is still a lot of fair action. It's hard to mess with megacapps and such too much.
> 
> Now with forex here are a handful of large IBs that can see both of sides of the market. They know where the money is sitting, ao they just move the needle back and forth to clean everybody out. Only 5% of players take profits out of the currency markets.
> 
> Buy AMD and hold.


Rigged? Yep, just like the crypto market but like everyone else I have a method lol. I have been trading on and off for 15+ years and have no problems making money. I never use stops and wait until 100% of my trades make money. 
I had to stop because my job made me (access person) and then I had to pull all my money out last year to pay for a new engine.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

TBone really, talking about crypto currency, man I have seen it all today...THINK i MAY be in SHOCK (shakes)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> My Goodness, what happened to you man, you retired like a hundred years ago ffs


I am 66 yrs old.
I remember the Democrats trying to stop the Viet Nam war. They defunded it. Congress has control of the purse strings, right? 
Well, Johnson just 'borrowed' from Social Security. He was the first. Subsequent politicians just say "hey, good idea ... why didn't I think of that." The SS checkbook is full of IOU's ... we got ripped off.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

You old people make me nervous when you start wandering about...

just be safe...make sure you don't fall over...all i'm saying -)


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here in Canada we can apply for CERB,i didn't bother,i don't need the money,i'm 54,been retired since 2005,have more than enough money to live comfortably,i let people who need the money apply for it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> You old people make me nervous when you start wandering about...
> 
> just be safe...make sure you don't fall over...all i'm saying -)


Ya know, for an old fart that's been rode hard and put away wet for a half century -- I'm in pretty good shape.
Have most of my own teeth, all of my hair, can still stuff a stiffy in the wife (and can still catch her) and can work hard with a 30 yr old and keep up.
Got a big piece of tungsten steel in my right leg, a thinner strip of the same stuff in my lower back, blood pressure is under control and no diabetes. I know my limits - and if something is too big for this old man, I go get help. I drink moderately, and drug none, sleep well ... I think I got a good dime left in me. And I'm talking good time - not just breathing time.
I think I'm going to be one of those guys that just drops in mid sentence ... boom - dead. And, that's ok. That's the way my dad went.

My biggest fear is to spend the last five years in bed, with someone hating their job wiping my ass for me. 
My favorite prayer is "Dear God, just leave me enough strength in my trigger finger ..." There are worse things than death.

I'm not retired in the true sense ... I draw my SSI, and with wifey's, that pays the bills. But I took this job because the boss promised "the easiest money you'll ever make. You'll be done working by noon." Yea. Right.

It's ok though. I have never been afraid of work. I will always work. And I really like this job, so it's not really work. And, the guy pays me WAY too much. Way too much.
I'll never tell him that, but I'd do this job for free.

So, one of these days The UberBastid will just stop posting, and six months later someone will say "What ever happened to that damn UberBastid? Haven't seen him around for a long time."
And, someone else will say, "Who?"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> SS is a form of welfare


define 'form'. If I'm getting money I paid into the system for 35 years back how is that welfare? My SS pymt will be about 1/4 of what I was netting when I was working full time. That plus a pension plan (yes you read that right a pension) will bump me up to 3/4 of what I netted. Restricted and unrestricted investments will make up the rest.

Explain how essentially getting you own money back is welfare. You do understand social security, yeah?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I am slightly too baller to able to file, but that's ok. I actually already started financially prepping in 2013. Seeing "Helicopter" Ben Bernanke at work and realizing how fragile our whole financial system is, got me to take action. I have no kids or anything so it's easy enough for me to stay afloat.

It's people like all the single moms with their little waitressing jobs I've been afraid for, hopefully those first checks are pretty beefy and get where they need to go this week.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> this whole thing has been debated before, and the answer is right in the name.
> 
> The Social Security *Insurance* system is just that.
> Insurance.
> ...


No SSI has a max limit it will pay no matter how much money you put in the system. Also the money is segmented into monthly amounts.

If you feel it's your money call the SS office with your cock out and demand a lump sum because you put $x amount of money into it.

Insurance isnt allowed to withhold YOUR money and disperse it in marginal amounts as it sees fit.

SSI maybe insurance but implemation of it is welfare. If the bulk of your retirement is ssi then you are essentially on welfare.



SHalester said:


> define 'form'. If I'm getting money I paid into the system for 35 years back how is that welfare? My SS pymt will be about 1/4 of what I was netting when I was working full time. That plus a pension plan (yes you read that right a pension) will bump me up to 3/4 of what I netted. Restricted and unrestricted investments will make up the rest.
> 
> Explain how essentially getting you own money back is welfare. You do understand social security, yeah?


If you solely depend on SSI for survive then your practical situation is no different than someone on welfare.

Y'all can huff and puff but yea SSI isn't meant to be your only income.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I miss the part time income, but, I haven't applied for unemployment since I don't want to do anything illegal. It's clear I'm making a personal choice to not work since there are still rideshare workers out there and my app still works. I'm not about to commit potential fraud by saying I've been laid off or whatever the verbiage will need to be when California has clear guidance up. Once it's up and running in California, I'll go through the process and if I'm able to say I'm unemployed without lying I'll consider it.

In the meantime, as long as my app allows me to log in I view my work stoppage as a personal choice.

What I haven't seen discussed by the politicians is whether or not those in a high risk class such as elderly would be exempted from being considered not working by choice due to the nature of the risk posed for them. That's the truth for me. I'd be working if not for the high risk. Covid forced me to stop. Not Uber.



SHalester said:


> Sorry, why are you here? And what planet do you circle? UI doesn't ask for adjusted gross income. It doesn't ask about a household's income. It doesn't ask if you own your home, investments or have other assets. Do you confuse assets with cash flow? I suspect you do. I did pay into the system for 40 years and never used UI during that time; so getting a bit back isn't going to cause the earth to stop spinning. Same deal with SS; once I qualify for FULL payment I"m filing. Are you ok with that? AND bottom line, my claim was approved. tata


I suspect you qualified under regular unemployment rules based on your old job from a year ago. California wasn't set up for the new federal system yet when I looked earlier this month. It may be now. I'll take a look again tomorrow.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

evad77 said:


> Here in Canada we can apply for CERB,i didn't bother,i don't need the money,i'm 54,been retired since 2005,have more than enough money to live comfortably,i let people who need the money apply for it.


Infelt that way as well but i came up with a better idea. Apply for it and give it if you qualify and give it to charity.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No SSI has a max limit it will pay no matter how much money you put in the system. Also the money is segmented into monthly amounts.
> 
> If you feel it's your money call the SS office with your cock out and demand a lump sum because you put $x amount of money into it.
> 
> Insurance isnt allowed to withhold YOUR money and disperse it in marginal amounts as it sees fit.


I thought you were smarter than this .. 
Insurance disburses as to your contractual agreement, whatever that is .. and some forms of insurance is set up as an annuity payment ... just like SSI.

It is SSI - not SSW


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, for an old fart that's been rode hard and put away wet for a half century -- I'm in pretty good shape.
> Have most of my own teeth, all of my hair, can still stuff a stiffy in the wife (and can still catch her) and can work hard with a 30 yr old and keep up.
> Got a big piece of tungsten steel in my right leg, a thinner strip of the same stuff in my lower back, blood pressure is under control and no diabetes. I know my limits - and if something is too big for this old man, I go get help. I drink moderately, and drug none, sleep well ... I think I got a good dime left in me. And I'm talking good time - not just breathing time.
> I think I'm going to be one of those guys that just drops in mid sentence ... boom - dead. And, that's ok. That's the way my dad went.
> ...


TMI


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Apply for it and give it if you qualify and give it to charity.


YUP
Last year, when we had all those horrible fires in N. Cali - I volunteered for a non-profit that you'd all recognize if I was to say ...
One of our local banks donated $2mil to 'the cause'.
We gave out checks of $250, $500 or $1000 depending on how affected you were. 90% of them were $1000. It was the most awful job I ever loved. The shock and pain on people's faces. Some lost everything. Everything.
I talked to an old man, 85 or so, who watched the home _he was born and raised in_ burn to the ground. He didn't have fire insurance because the house was so rural.
I talked to a 50 yr old man who lost his home, business wife and two grandchildren .. in an hour.

Anyway, had this nice lady come in. Well dressed. I gave her a check for $1k and she smiled and said, thank you. Then thought for a minute and said, "You know, I don't really _need_ this money. I'm well insured, and have resources ... I'm gonna go to the other house in Hawaii till this is all over." (Must be nice.) Then she went on to say "Can I just give you this back so you can give it to someone who needs it?"
I thought for a minute, and tried to picture the accounting mess this could incur. I said, "Ya know, you can't throw a rock and not hit someone who really needs this money. I bet you know someone who could use it?" She said, "Yea, you're right, I could distribute this money." 
I smiled, "There ya go."
"My church is setting up a food bank ... maybe ... they could use the help ..."


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> I miss the part time income, but, I haven't applied for unemployment since I don't want to do anything illegal. It's clear I'm making a personal choice to not work since there are still rideshare workers out there and my app still works. I'm not about to commit potential fraud by saying I've been laid off or whatever the verbiage will need to be when California has clear guidance up. Once it's up and running in California, I'll go through the process and if I'm able to say I'm unemployed without lying I'll consider it.
> 
> In the meantime, as long as my app allows me to log in I view my work stoppage as a personal choice.
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about with all this I haven't applied for unemployment "since I don't want to do anything illegal" BS? Good God.
You have to apply for unemployment insurance to be eligible for the CARES Act funding (I suggest you read the provisions of H.R. 748, since it doesn't appear you're very familiar with the legislation based on what you've written.]

Second of all, when you apply for CA UI, you don't have to lie about anything, including being laid off. There's an option for COVID-19, which you check. Obviously we can all still drive around with our apps on, but that would be violating state and local stay at home orders and defying social distancing, which would be grossly irresponsible as we all have a responsibility as members of society to do our part in helping to flatten the curve.

Third of all, California has "clear guidance up." It's been up since last week.
https://www.edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019.htmYou might want to do your homework before you write something that insinuates those of us who have applied, or are waiting to do so, are lying and gaming the system. Know what I mean? It's offensive and just plain ignorant.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Still have my full-time "essential" job, so I won't be applying for any benefits. Should get my $1200 check like all the other wagies in a few weeks. My schedule has changed a little due to "shelter in place" but still a steady paycheck.

The only thing that frosts me a little about current unemployment benefits is that some people out there will get paid more than I do to stay home and watch Oprah or whatever. But then again, my job is neither highly skilled nor stressful so I'm getting paid what I'm worth.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> What are you even talking about with all this I haven't applied for unemployment "since I don't want to do anything illegal"


Some people are afraid of their own shadow ... oh well, nature has a way of taking care of that.
I don't see how you can get in trouble for asking .... how can you "get in trouble" for telling the truth on an application?

Logic ... and some are too stupid for it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> Buy AMD *and hold*


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

&#128517;

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> I suspect you qualified under regular unemployment rules based on your old job from a year ago.


they certainly used the 12 mos old W2 job to figure the amount. But i didn't select it from the list when it was presented and manually added the 2 RS companies. No matter, my aim was the federal $600 per week.....to see if real. My first deposit didn't have it, they say perhaps next deposit, which will be in a bit less than 2 weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Tom20 (Dec 31, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a consultant (1099) as my primary source of income. I haven't been impacted good or bad by COVID-19 from a work perspective, aside from now I'm 100% remote. My current client's office is closed by state law, so I have no reason to take my car out and drive Uber (normally I would do it too/from the office).
> 
> I had no intention of trying to file unemployment as I figured it would be hard for me to justify that I *can't* work Uber. Even though where I had been spending my weekdays prior to all this is closed due to state orders, that wouldn't be the business that I'd consider trying to say I'm "unemployed" from. So even though the office was closed due to COVID-19, Uber is technically still considered an essential business and I can't prove I attempted to work but couldn't (haven't even logged in).
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, as i read for the job keeper or other payments, primary source of work is only claimable. Therefore uber would have to be primary, then you could claim that it has gone down 70% which it has, then job keeper payment and can still do consulting work. Since consulting hasnt changed, no payment of $1500 a fortnight and sorry but lose uber income so disadvantaged from those that did uber and was primary and part time work on the side.



Coachman said:


> I'm curious how one claims unemployment for rideshare in this crisis.
> 
> The apps are still available and riders are still riding so it's our choice whether we're driving or not. Nobody has been forced out of work.


Job keeper payment is how, since work has gone down more than 40%.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> &#128517;
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Please elaborate.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> Please elaborate.


Amd has potential but I wouldn't go all in on them as a heavy hitter and there is nothing for even locking up your money right now-no yield, and there are better fishes in the sea.

I would pick nvda over amd Rn.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


Technically I didn't need to but since all Americans are elegible for UI that is a benefit I'd certainly claim and enjoy an extra month at home with my family. Still haven't received a dime though applied a week ago.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> they certainly used the 12 mos old W2 job to figure the amount. But i didn't select it from the list when it was presented and manually added the 2 RS companies. No matter, my aim was the federal $600 per week.....to see if real. My first deposit didn't have it, they say perhaps next deposit, which will be in a bit less than 2 weeks. We shall see.


When I looked earlier this month, California wasn't fully set up for it yet. My plan was to look at it again on Monday, especially, now that another poster says it's been up for a week now.

Even though we have stay at home orders, it's been made clear that rideshare drivers are considered essential workers and can drive here in California.

It will be interesting to see if you get the $600 weekly for rideshare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> it's been made clear that rideshare drivers are considered essential workers and can drive here in California.


one of the questions was if you were too sick to work; I answered NO. Also NO to looking for a job. Still approved. So, who knows. 
btw, one could still apply for 'reduced income' since we can go online, but there are very few pings.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Amd has potential but I wouldn't go all in on them as a heavy hitter and there is nothing for even locking up your money right now-no yield, and there are better fishes in the sea.
> 
> I would pick nvda over amd Rn.


My trading buddy said the same thing. I happen to know AMDos to going to crush those other players you mentioned and profits will follow. Cuz I'm deep into the tech world and I know whats coming down the pipeline in the semiconductor space for the next 10 years. This is the Opportunity to get in early, before everyone else figures out what I know.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> My trading buddy said the same thing. I happen to know AMDos to going to crush those other players you mentioned and profits will follow. Cuz I'm deep into the tech world and I know whats coming down the pipeline in the semiconductor space for the next 10 years. This is the Opportunity to get in early, before everyone else figures out what I know.


Everyone thinks that of what they're gonna go in. That's like betting on psiquantum rn.

and if they knock it out it ain't going to flex much from $40-50 for the next few years easily.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Insurance is not equal to welfare.
> 
> Note: If President Johnson had no raided the SS coffers to fund the Viet Nam war ... we'd have more money in that account than we'd ever be able to spend on retirement. That money was stolen decades ago.'


I agree, social security is insurance, not welfare.

Dont forget that social security benefits didn't become taxable until 1984.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how one claims unemployment for rideshare in this crisis.
> 
> The apps are still available and riders are still riding so it's our choice whether we're driving or not. Nobody has been forced out of work.


So those who fear catching the virus through pax. Can stay home while this stay at home order is on.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I thought you were smarter than this ..
> Insurance disburses as to your contractual agreement, whatever that is .. and some forms of insurance is set up as an annuity payment ... just like SSI.
> 
> It is SSI - not SSW


Look you and your little cohorts pride is why y'all are tied up on the word 'welfare'.

There is zero functional life difference between a someone living on welfare and another complete SSI dependent.

Both is dependent on a government stipend for survival. You put money in SSI so what, it doesn't change that if that's all you have to survive then you are in the poor house.

Are we gonna argue the difference between Medicare and Medicaid next?

Do y'all tell your children to not worry about retirement because your SSI is gonna take care of you? &#129315;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Troll? Well, you did mention it. If the shoe fits.........


Again, what's wrong with trolls? They're super cute &#128522;

Raggaeton Trolls


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Are we gonna argue the difference between Medicare and Medicaid next?


If you don't know the difference, you're dumber than I thought.

And just in case you are just ignorant:

Medicaid is for poor people. Medicare is for old people. Because I'm 67, I have a Medicare card.

I *paid* for Medicare for 50 years. Now I get to use it.

And... when I turned 65 and became eligible for Medicare, it affected my work-provided health care insurance. The private plan supplied by my employer changed in its coverage the instant I became eligible for Medicare, whether I signed up for it or not.

Since you obviously are just interested in trolling, I'm going to limit my responses to your inane comments in the future.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Again, what's wrong with trolls?


..and just saw the newest Troll movie this weekend. Not quite as good as the first one, tho. 
You wanna come up with a new term for 'online' forum trolls? Do tell. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Tom20 said:


> Unfortunately, as i read for the job keeper or other payments, primary source of work is only claimable. Therefore uber would have to be primary, then you could claim that it has gone down 70% which it has, then job keeper payment and can still do consulting work. Since consulting hasnt changed, no payment of $1500 a fortnight and sorry but lose uber income so disadvantaged from those that did uber and was primary and part time work on the side.


Yeah, after I posted here, I thought about it and there is no way I'm going to qualify. Also don't qualify for any of the small business relief as my primary business has yet to be impacted by it. However, even though I'm still working as much as I want/can, if my clients are unable to pay, then I have a problem. Might be justification to apply for one of the loans...though I'll hold off to see if that becomes a problem since the program is open until the end of June.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Everyone thinks that of what they're gonna go in. That's like betting on psiquantum rn.
> 
> and if they knock it out it ain't going to flex much from $40-50 for the next few years easily.


That's true, that kind of shit is rampant lol. When you're dealing with me though, it's for reals. I have a degree in computer science and I've researched every detail of relevant factors industry wide. I have extreme visiom on this and it's all very clear.

Your second is valid and there is some uncertainty around that. Even if they nail it, it will be tough to move too much when the rest of the market isburjijf it the ground. But on a longer scale like 5-10 years, the stock will explode. They are going to crucify everyone - Nvidia, Qualcomm, Intel, VIA. They are just starting to flesh out their full product stack now. With upcoming iterations they will leapfrog everyone else technologically and eat their lunch. I can give you specific details if you like.

For starters you may want to look into infinity fabric 2.0 and 3.0 to get an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Look you and your little cohorts pride is why y'all are tied up on the word 'welfare'.
> 
> There is zero functional life difference between a someone living on welfare and another complete SSI dependent.
> 
> ...


This is what cracks me up. There's a thread topic right now about _food stamps_. Do these two words include _welfare_?

As a matter of fact, do _any_ of the programs below include it?

TANF - Temporary Assistance to Needy Families
SNAP - Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program
CHIP - Children's Health Insurance Program
SSI - Supplemental Security Income

*No.*

We pay federal and state income taxes to fund these programs. Does it mean I'm entitled to them even if I do not necessarily _need_ them per se?

Social Security is not sustainable. The ratio between those working and the retired/disabled collecting is evening out. People who have planned and saved, paid off their properties and live below their means taking social security payments because "they paid into it" is some of the most entitled nonsense I've ever read.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SHalester said:


> I did pay into the system for 40 years and never used UI during that time; so getting a bit back isn't going to cause the earth to stop spinning.


FYI- employers pay for unemployment insurance, not employees.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> one of the questions was if you were too sick to work; I answered NO. Also NO to looking for a job. Still approved. So, who knows.
> btw, one could still apply for 'reduced income' since we can go online, but there are very few pings.


Ok, it's now Monday and I have looked again for the correct way to apply for benefits here in California. I'm still unclear as to whether or not I'd be eligible.

From the California EDD site: 
*"When to File a Claim*
The EDD is sorting through details from the U.S Department of Labor as to how they want this complex program to work in issuing payments that the federal government will be funding. We have a dedicated team working around the clock with state partners to build this new program as quickly as possible. This page will be updated with instructions for filing a claim for PUA benefits when details become available."

Above quote from 
https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019/pandemic-unemployment-assistance.htm#Eligibility
I'll check again periodically.....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> This is what cracks me up. There's a thread topic right now about _food stamps_. Do these two words include _welfare_?
> 
> As a matter of fact, do _any_ of the programs below include it?
> 
> ...


Well see now you touched on a significant question. Should we be forced to invest in a failed program?

For example I would rather my SSI taxes be 401k



Christinebitg said:


> If you don't know the difference, you're dumber than I thought.
> 
> And just in case you are just ignorant:
> 
> ...


Calling me dumb or ignorant for telling people to invest their money? Make more preparation for retirement than SSI? REALLY???


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> FYI- employers pay for unemployment insurance, not employees.


And that money would be available for wages (or other purposes) if it weren't required by law that the employers have to pay it to the states.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> And that money would be available for wages (or other purposes) if it weren't required by law that the employers have to pay it to the states.


Right ... employees pay all those taxes - the employer just collects them.
Same with sales taxes, the customer pays em.
And even income taxes to corporations and business ... it is tacked right on to the cost of goods and the buyer pays them.

That's why when the lefties start chanting about 'taxing the corporations' I have to kind of smile. If the gov't adds $5 to the cost of something I'm buying from Amazon, they pass that right on to me and it costs me $5.05 more to buy it.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Times are always uncertain.

I work rideshare full time. My income is about 60% normal.

I have no plans to file for unemployment. 

Why? First, because I run a business. Going broke is a risk I accepted when I started my rideshare business.

For the past three years I have not paid into unemployment. Why should it expect to collect an "insurance" I never bought?

If I can't make enough with rideshare, I'll look for other ways.

Do you want to make $10,000 every month driving? Look no further than The Simple Driver on YouTube. He's done it, and he shows you how.

Or, you can linger here and listen to losers and agitators whine about how unfair life is.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Why? First, because I run a business. Going broke is a risk I accepted when I started my rideshare business.
> 
> For the past three years I have not paid into unemployment. Why should it expect to collect an "insurance" I never bought?
> 
> If I can't make enough with rideshare, I'll look for other ways.


Great! This is what I was looking for when I created this thread.

You can't always expect business to be _good. _You can't _depend_ on a paycheck either for that matter.

People are _more_ resilient than most think. Those that have the drive will get creative and find a way out of this mess.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Times are always uncertain.
> 
> I work rideshare full time. My income is about 60% normal.
> 
> ...


Wow. You're a real-life Susan B. Anthony. Maybe they'll erect a statue of you in your town square.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> FYI- employers pay for unemployment insurance, not employees.


OK, you are right, sort of. SDI, which is managed by the same agency I did pay into. Either way I'm getting tax money back that I spend decades paying into and/or NOT using. Think once before I applied for UI like 40yrs ago; I got a single check as I got a job very fast......so there's that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone who thinks employers pay for anything is simply naive.

In the end, everything is paid for by the consumer. When the employer is done paying his bills, only then does he pay the employees. Moore expense == less available for the employer.

Now, if we looked at government the way we look at charities. Less than a nickel of what they collect ever reaches the intended beneficiaries. Think about that: for every $5 you collect, the employer paid in $100. The rest is devoured by the bureaucracy. That's $100 the employer could have paid you instead.

Some benefit!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who thinks employers pay for anything is simply naive.
> 
> In the end, everything is paid for by the consumer. When the employer is done paying his bills, only then does he pay the employees. Moore expense == less available for the employer.
> 
> ...


Non profits need to pay out 50 to 65% of what they collect to the charity thay are collecting for or they are subject to IRS audits. I believe the days where they only paid out 5% are gone.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


im not. fake plague for real foxes


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> because I run a business. Going broke is a risk I accepted when I started my rideshare business.


All well and good.

But when they're passing out tax money, you have a choice to collect it or not. I'll take the money.

When Congress passed the law, and the President signed it, the law says: We're giving out money to people, including business owners who are affected.

You want to keep driving? Have a good time, I'm glad someone still is.

But as someone who's 67, I'm not willing to. I hope you don't get sick. I hope that if you are unfortunate enough to get sick that you recover quickly and fully. I'm hoping to avoid all of that.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


Doing better here.

Got laid off from day job end of Jan. Did rs and food delivery 50 hrs per week in Feb.

Dropped rs in March and dropped food delivery 10 days ago.

The 1k or so fed/state unemployment I'm getting now is >$100 per week more than I was netting at my day job.



ColdRider said:


> I'm pretty sure they will count ALL income including retirement. If not, then they should.


When I got my monetary determination letter from filing in Feb (after day job layoff) it only had my staffing agency listed as an employer that they had any record of even having wages reported from. There was no mention of uber or lyft (been doing both part time for 3 yrs) at all....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Times are always uncertain.
> 
> I work rideshare full time. My income is about 60% normal.
> 
> ...


You are fortunate it is 60% of normal though. For some it isn't even feasible any longer because after paying expenses they make nothing or $1 an hour. Most business is gone.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a consultant (1099) as my primary source of income. I haven't been impacted good or bad by COVID-19 from a work perspective, aside from now I'm 100% remote. My current client's office is closed by state law, so I have no reason to take my car out and drive Uber (normally I would do it too/from the office).
> 
> I had no intention of trying to file unemployment as I figured it would be hard for me to justify that I *can't* work Uber. Even though where I had been spending my weekdays prior to all this is closed due to state orders, that wouldn't be the business that I'd consider trying to say I'm "unemployed" from. So even though the office was closed due to COVID-19, Uber is technically still considered an essential business and I can't prove I attempted to work but couldn't (haven't even logged in).
> 
> ...


Your usual place of business activity is inactive and as you say it is not justified to drive Uber because you would not make money. Am I paraphrasing that ok? The one thing I know from numerous UI claims in my years, is that they can not force you into business. The only thing they require is that you do not stop out of fear of illness. They can compel you to seek work, and compel you to accept job offers that are consistent with the work you have done within the past 18 months. If you dont then you forfeit some but not all benefits. They have a handbook. Since you read, why dont you just research it?



Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Doing better here.
> 
> Got laid off from day job end of Jan. Did rs and food delivery 50 hrs per week in Feb.
> 
> ...


They do not count all income. The Pandemic benefits for IC's only apply if you were UNemployed during the past 18 months. Self made income is also self-reported to the state. They do not have it.



Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who thinks employers pay for anything is simply naive.
> 
> In the end, everything is paid for by the consumer. When the employer is done paying his bills, only then does he pay the employees. Moore expense == less available for the employer.
> 
> ...


I just received a grant check from my employer's charity fund. It just helped me pay my rent. You may be cynical but you are naive yourself and entirely uneducated. If you think you can substitute education with opinions you are mistaken. Employees are the first things paid after rent and insurance. After the infrastructure is handled then the other bills are discretionary. The kinds of charity collection you refer to is the outsourced collectors who rip the charities off.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

LADryver said:


> Your usual place of business activity is inactive and as you say it is not justified to drive Uber because you would not make money. Am I paraphrasing that ok? The one thing I know from numerous UI claims in my years, is that they can not force you into business. The only thing they require is that you do not stop out of fear of illness. They can compel you to seek work, and compel you to accept job offers that are consistent with the work you have done within the past 18 months. If you dont then you forfeit some but not all benefits. They have a handbook. Since you read, why dont you just research it?


I hadn't researched it before this question was posted because I didn't think for a second that I'd file. So, I answered as I would in a normal discussion...here are my thoughts, I'll look into it later. I didn't stop driving out of fear, or any other reason, except that now I'm working from home and I usually only drive to entertain myself (and help pay for the car/gas) on my way to client sites. After I posted this, I did think about it, and my primary income would disqualify me from unemployment, and any stimulus, even if I didn't have a choice to drive because it was shut down. My initial response was a knee-jerk reaction to the question and the thought that I'll be paying for this for years to come. &#128513;


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> And that money would be available for wages (or other purposes) if it weren't required by law that the employers have to pay it to the states.


So say an employer gave that money to his workers because UI taxes were not required. Then the employer has a business downturn and has to lay off some or all of his workers. What do they do for money until they find other jobs?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

For those in California: Today's EDD news, some of you might be able to use in your unemployment process.
Posting to couple related threads for all to see.

_*At the Governor's direction, the Employment Development Department (EDD) will launch a new call center on Monday that will operate 7 days a week from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. The Unemployment Insurance Branch will be upstaffed with 1,340 employees, including 740 EDD employees and 600 employees from across state government. The Governor also directs EDD to expedite access to the Work Share program to avert layoffs."*_




__ https://www.facebook.com/CALaborAndWorkforceDevelopmentAgency/posts/138696161032750


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So say an employer gave that money to his workers because UI taxes were not required. Then the employer has a business downturn and has to lay off some or all of his workers. What do they do for money until they find other jobs?


I have no complaint about how the system works.

What I *do* have a complaint about is someone here who feels the unemployment system is the equivalent of welfare.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well see now you touched on a significant question. Should we be forced to invest in a failed program?


It would be nice to be able to throw an extra 6.2% into my own retirement accounts. Unfortunately, many people would just blow that extra 6.2% on bullshit and will unlikely plan for retirement. They won't get rid of social security. 


Christinebitg said:


> What I *do* have a complaint about is someone here who feels the unemployment system is the equivalent of welfare.


When you, Uber, or Lyft don't pay into unemployment insurance because you're an independent contractor, then yes it's welfare.

To top it off, if the federal government kicks in an extra $600 that's even more welfare.

No need to get offended, welfare is just a word with many definitions.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> It would be nice to be able to throw an extra 6.2% into my own retirement accounts. Unfortunately, many people would just blow that extra 6.2% on bullshit and will unlikely plan for retirement. They won't get rid of social security.
> 
> When you, Uber, or Lyft don't pay into unemployment insurance because you're an independent contractor, then yes it's welfare.
> 
> ...


is it just me or are you always full of controversies??

I bumped my 401k contribution so I should be maxing out at $19.5k. I'm just going to ride out the low and wait for the high to sell off and put more into my retirement account where I can trade individual equity but it's still under the 401k umbrella.

so far I'm up 12% (would be more but I started buying before 3/15) vs my double digit negative 401k counterpart that is invested w/broad mf/etfs :cryin:


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> is it just me or are you always full of controversies??
> 
> I bumped my 401k contribution so I should be maxing out at $19.5k. I'm just going to ride out the low and wait for the high to sell off and put more into my retirement account where I can trade individual equity but it's still under the 401k umbrella.
> 
> so far I'm up 12% (would be more but I started buying before 3/15) vs my double digit negative 401k counterpart that is invested w/broad mf/etfs :cryin:


It's not just you, oh heavenly blessed beauty :biggrin: &#128525;

Yes, I don't post often, but when I do, it's typically an unpopular opinion :x3:. I think any forum would be boring if everyone agreed. No one gets stronger if they're not willing to listen to the painful truth (or opinion). Not trolling, I'm like this in social settings as well. You should see me at family parties lol. It's all love though ❤

Great work on the investing. If you have the patience (and the stomach for it) to ride the rollercoaster, it will pay off significantly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Unfortunately, many people would just blow that extra 6.2% on bullshit and will unlikely plan for retirement. They won't get rid of social security.


Yes, that's true. Of course, if most people would do something stupid, that doesn't mean that I would, or that I did.



ColdRider said:


> When you, Uber, or Lyft don't pay into unemployment insurance because you're an independent contractor, then yes it's welfare.


Is it a give-away? Yes.

Is it a bad idea? Very possibly.

Is it means-tested? No.

On the basis of that third one... no, it's not welfare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> they certainly used the 12 mos old W2 job to figure the amount. But i didn't select it from the list when it was presented and manually added the 2 RS companies. No matter, my aim was the federal $600 per week.....to see if real. My first deposit didn't have it, they say perhaps next deposit, which will be in a bit less than 2 weeks. We shall see.


This morning recd an alert that $600 posted to my EDD debit card. No idea which week this pays for yet. First calif deposit was for 2 weeks beginning 4/6. It a sign the federal portion is real n starting to flow in calif at least.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I have no complaint about how the system works.
> 
> What I *do* have a complaint about is someone here who feels the unemployment system is the equivalent of welfare.


Agreed... especially after seeing the following. Now wonder Massie tried forcing everyone to vote in person. Look what the stimulus bill includes. Both major political parties are horrible. Plus, most of them hadn't had time to fully read what they created. Massie wanted to restrict the bill to only covid related help.

*How Some Rich Americans Are Getting Stimulus 'Checks' Averaging $1.7 Million*
https://www.forbes.com/sites/shahar...timulus-checks/?subId3=xid:fr1587014027580eih


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


 I am just a part timer But i stay busy nonstop between 3 and 6 pm after my day job i have to quit at 6 to pick up my son from work, always seems to be surging anywhere from $1.50 to $4.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> I am just a part timer But i stay busy nonstop between 3 and 6 pm after my day job i have to quit at 6 to pick up my son from work, always seems to be surging anywhere from $1.50 to $4.


Are most that you pick up wearing masks? Or not?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> Are most that you pick up wearing masks? Or not?


Yes last couple of weeks.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> This morning recd an alert that $600 posted to my EDD debit card. No idea which week this pays for yet. First calif deposit was for 2 weeks beginning 4/6. It a sign the federal portion is real n starting to flow in calif at least.


You must have been correct about thinking you qualified for benefits based on old employer. I just found out my application for UI was denied for lack of weekly wages. I sent a note that I'm a gig/rideshare worker and wasn't able to file under the correct application since it wasn't up yet. Auto response says I'll hear from them in 5 to 7 days.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 448633


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> View attachment 448822


I will own up to it &#128514;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I will own up to it &#128514;
> 
> View attachment 448900


Actually you're both.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Don’t let this clown make you feel guilt if you take on this Aid.
The hedge funds ... junk bond buyers ... Corporations have no issues taking in aid in a time like this and drivers with no business should not have one.

As far as paying in... that’s the gov fault letting the lobbies allow Uber and Lyft to operate how they have been, and after they see these numbers they can institute policy to change things.

I was always a part time driver but that being said I’m missing out on $2-2.5k a month , my best 2 quarters last 18 months were about 7.7k avg each and that’s factoring in the decline over the years.

good luck to you all , use the time to find something else on the other side of this.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually you're both.


You're really butt hurt over this huh? It's okay, you will be okay.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Dang, I didn't realize this thread would go seven pages.

I honestly wanted to know if anyone here had not been affected by this shutdown or if they had, what they did about it (government assistance aside).

Yes, I received a little bit of _assistance_ myself in the stimulus check. Shame on me. I'm giving it to someone that needs it. :smiles:

I enjoy learning from others. Many out there have great plan B's and then some. That's what this thread is about. The internet is amazing in the amount of information you can access. During this work at home order, I learned how to cut my own hair. :x3:

Other things I've started to study or go through refreshers:

Programming logic controllers (ladder logic and structured text [c#, Java etc])
3D CAD (Fusion 360, sketchUp, Revit etc)
Working on my car 
As boring as it is being home all day, there are plenty of things you can learn to put yourself in a better position after this blows over. Hell, many things you can start doing to benefit from today. For instance, two of the above examples I can do from home and get paid for it.

If this post is insulting, then I really don't know what to tell you &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

don't file for unemployment while working as a contractor....
This is really hard for the Goverment to catch....
Please don't screw the government.... they only want what's best for you really.....

However if you choose to do this... never ever admit to it....its a crime... albeit one that's difficult to prove


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> don't file for unemployment while working as a contractor....
> This is really hard for the Goverment to catch


Doesn't take much.

My Significant Other hired a friend of mine a few years ago, as a contract employee. She continued to collect unemployment during that time.

When the end of the year came along, she freaked out and had a meltdown, because she realized she could get busted for lying about not working during that time. Even offered to pay it all back (thousands of $$) and call it an unpaid internship. My S.O. refused, said it was her problem.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Doesn't take much.
> 
> My Significant Other hired a friend of mine a few years ago, as a contract employee. She continued to collect unemployment during that time.
> 
> When the end of the year came along, she freaked out and had a meltdown, because she realized she could get busted for lying about not working during that time. Even offered to pay it all back (thousands of $$) and call it an unpaid internship. My S.O. refused, said it was her problem.


And nothing happened to her


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Most everyone that's doing rideshare full time has had other past employment in W-2 jobs and paid a lot into the system.

These drivers need this income for basic income. Absolutely, take this down time and try to better yourself or get into another field if possible.

There is no shame in accepting this temporary assistance at this time. Even if you are totally against asking for any help. This is a difficult set of circumstances.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> And nothing happened to her


She never told me, but my guess is that she decided to pay back a bunch of the unemployment.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> She never told me, but my guess is that she decided to pay back a bunch of the unemployment.


They literally don't have the means to catch this.... or even a way unless the person admits to it


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I'm getting the unemployment, and I'm doing $700/week better. CHA-CHING!



ColdRider said:


> I'm pretty sure they will count ALL income including retirement. If not, then they should.


They count all *earned* income and retirement pension, but not Social Security.



sellkatsell44 said:


> is it just me or are you always full of controversies??
> 
> I bumped my 401k contribution so I should be maxing out at $19.5k. I'm just going to ride out the low and wait for the high to sell off and put more into my retirement account where I can trade individual equity but it's still under the 401k umbrella.
> 
> so far I'm up 12% (would be more but I started buying before 3/15) vs my double digit negative 401k counterpart that is invested w/broad mf/etfs :cryin:


Why in the world would anyone able to max out his 401K be hustling? Someone doing that would have a 6-figure income!



Karen Stein said:


> Times are always uncertain.
> 
> I work rideshare full time. My income is about 60% normal.
> 
> ...


The great thing about folks that think like you is that when FREE STUFF like this unemployment supplement comes about, folks like me can take the CHEESE, and it ends up costing the government less.

The rule I live by is LOOK OUT FOR #1!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I'm sure you can appreciate that people _other_ than uber drivers may want to post here and give their perspective. Feel free to insinuate that I'm some type of troll or something but take look at my join date and post count. I don't spend a lot of time on here.
> 
> I've never hidden the fact that I'm not a driver. I'm not sure why you're getting so defensive, I just found it interesting that you applied for government assistance even though the paltry amount of money you were making from ride-share was basically entertainment money that you could live without.
> 
> ...


I'm 67 years old. My family shut down our real estate business. For a year I was the designated driver to bring Dad to various hosptals to have excess liquid removed... He was dying from congestive heart. failure . He passed during Jan 2010. My siblings and I began spending more time with our mom. About 3 months in I got a call from kid Sister, who is also an RN. She wanted me to help take Mom to see a neurologist. Kid Sis believed mom had some form of dementia.... after 2 visits it was confirmed, Alzheimer's disease.

Ah, this is not the point.....

The actual point is that I live as undercover a life as possible. I haven't paid any taxes except for sales tax in 10 years, I explained to my brother that people were risking a very thorough audit for a lousey $1,200. I mean, if I put my mind to it, and pop enough stimulants... well I can and have made $600 a week during the summer drives. To expose myself for $1,200 would be very foolish.

Gloria Gaynor's I WILL SURVIVE is about an abusive relationship, not a person's battle with governmental departments. Despite this, I find it an encouraging and uplifting song, one who's spirit seems (to me) to fit the occasion.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...31018C0B32D10F187D03310&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Sandie52 (Apr 3, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I filed for unemployment from my other job as a bus attendant but I am not allowed to keep filing since I started getting paid again to my surprise. &#128578;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sandie52 said:


> I filed for unemployment from my other job as a bus attendant but I am not allowed to keep filing since I started getting paid again to my surprise. &#128578;


You might want to check the laws closely where you are.

If you're laid off with pay, you *might* be able to keep collecting.

A couple of times in the past, I've had a "permanent or indefinite" layoff, and was still eligible to collect unemployment while I was getting paid. (While the severance pay was running out.)

Seriously, check it out and make sure.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I am driving 15 hours a day. Others are waiting for a Govt check. They are fools.
I am eating the other drivers lunch. 20-30 rides a day. No traffic. Income change very little. EVERYONE WILL GET TGE VIRUS..KIST A MATTER OF TIME


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

TheSuperUber said:


> I am driving 15 hours a day. Others are waiting for a Govt check. They are fools.
> I am eating the other drivers lunch. 20-30 rides a day. No traffic. Income change very little. EVERYONE WILL GET TGE VIRUS..KIST A MATTER OF TIME


Wow! How much are you bringing home a day minus gas.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheSuperUber said:


> I am driving 15 hours a day. Others are waiting for a Govt check. They are fools.
> I am eating the other drivers lunch. 20-30 rides a day. No traffic. Income change very little. EVERYONE WILL GET TGE VIRUS..KIST A MATTER OF TIME


I got paid today, 5 weeks unemployment. 4 of those payments include the 600 fed payment. Will receive $720 each week. In our state, the standard state payment is $120 for all self employed, plus the $600. It was a long wait, but glad to finally be able to pay some bills. I will use this time to better myself and never drive for these sorry companies again.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

wunluv71 said:


> I got paid today, 5 weeks unemployment. 4 of those payments include the 600 fed payment. Will receive $720 each week. In our state, the standard state payment is $120 for all self employed, plus the $600. It was a long wait, but glad to finally be able to pay some bills. I will use this time to better myself and never drive for these sorry companies again.


Amen to that lol i have been bettering myself also. Finally exercising Down 17lbs & have not drank alcohol or smoked cigarettes in 33 days, buliding my online store website. Things i been putting off for the last 3 years. Crazy that the world had to come to this for me to really focus on my true goals and dreams. So thank u Uber/Lyft But NO thank u anymore!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Finally exercising Down 17lbs & have not drank alcohol or smoked cigarettes in 33 days


Good job!! Keep it up, it's worth it!

Just take it One Day At a Time.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> NONE OF YOU WILL GET UNEMPLOYMENT FROM YOUR REPUBLICAN HERO'S
> 
> GET OVER IT
> 
> ...


It's no surprise that brain dead people don't know how to turn off their caps lock.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

How long did it take to get approved and the first payment from unemployment?

I don’t have a savings to fall back on so can’t quit at once cause I need the money from rideshare.

It’s too risky and not worth it right now, and I want to file for unemployment till things improve.

Can I file and continue to drive till I get my first payment? Or can I get the check and still drive, but only 1-2 hours a day? I really appreciate any advice. This unemployment would be a life saver, I can’t afford to get sick.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I chose to stop driving in mid-March, couldn't accept the risk of bringing the virus home to my family. However, Uber is a part time job for me, I took early retirement (SS) which includes a payment for my 13 year old until he's 18; I have a V.A. disability pension (30%) and I maintain a family property which gives me a little extra. My wife has a job that allows her to work from home, so in spite of really missing my Uber income, I'm doing fine. At this point I don't know if I want to start driving again, assuming that our esteemed governor here in Virginia ever reopens the state. We're until June 10 at present.


----------



## Sbuchho345 (Dec 1, 2017)

Out of 3 jobs, 2 regular and driving uber. All 3 are considered essential. Uber i just do to support my hobby, so it's not a big deal for me. 
I have no need to file. And actually i haven't changed when i do uber. Not as many trips, but trips are a bit longer so haven't seen a significant drop in uber income.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

No file here. Make more then then what you would sitting at home. Besides you only live once.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I’m collecting unemployment and the added $600 from my day job. I worked rideshare part time. Haven’t driven in almost 2 months.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how one claims unemployment for rideshare in this crisis.
> 
> The apps are still available and riders are still riding so it's our choice whether we're driving or not. Nobody has been forced out of work.


Read the Cares Act!!! No one is stopping the airlines from flying e


ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


No Uber and Lyft have no ridership now. I am getting Unemployment until the airports open again.


----------



## houstonubermom (Feb 14, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I don't qualify for unemployment because I started working in education in January. We are still getting paid to work from home. It's not totally financially better, but I get to spend a lot of time with my family.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I bailed im November when the money slowed down. So no UI for me.

I was looling forward to tourist season.

I'm retired, and have an income, but Uber money bought me a car. And other stuff I wouldn't have considered without Uber income.

Remember, we were clearing min $200/ day 4 days a week.

Some bonus days. $600 for Rolling Stones with a 8X surge.

I think 2014 was my first $500 New Year's Eve.

We were ripping drunks to the bone with outrageous surges.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I bailed im November when the money slowed down. So no UI for me


You may be mistaken about the requirements for collecting it.

When I filed, they asked me for stuff from my 2019 tax return.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> I know these are uncertain times and many will need help but this is an uber forum. It seems like every other thread now is stimulus this and unemployment that...
> 
> Any of you have full-time work or not affected financially by this and will not file for assistance?
> 
> Any of you _actually _doing better financially because of this? I'm sure I can't be the only one. :smiles:


I receive disability and working rideshare part time I don't make enough to affect my benefits. If I got the unemployment it would affect them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> You must have been correct about thinking you qualified for benefits based on old employer. I just found out my application for UI was denied for lack of weekly wages. I sent a note that I'm a gig/rideshare worker and wasn't able to file under the correct application since it wasn't up yet. Auto response says I'll hear from them in 5 to 7 days.


This would be useable information ... if I knew what state you were in.
Why do you not have that in your bio?
On witness protection?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> This would be useable information ... if I knew what state you were in.
> Why do you not have that in your bio?
> On witness protection?


CA and I was approved the day after I filed again using the correct application. My funds have been paid through 4.25.20 and I'm waiting on receipt of a debit card so that I may use them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I’ve been able to park my 3 car loans on a 6 month holiday. Gotten respite on home loan, cancelled the gardener, cleaner, ironing service. Washing my own cars, doing basic service. So our outgoings have dropped markedly.

I’ve “laid off” my wife from her admin roles and we should be getting the local $750.00 per week support from next week.

I've got a real good young driver in my people mover. I desperately want to keep him on for when things improve. I’ve more than halved his rental and call him to motivate and lift his spirits regularly. He was driving to pay for his flying lessons.They’ve had to be cancelled and his hours may need to be redone.

I’ve tripled my UBER hours to make up for the 100% loss of my private chauffeur clients, who simply can’t travel. Enjoyed my 1st cash booking on Saturday. Reminded me how easy life was when doing 2 jobs grossed the same as 20 UBERX jobs. 

The only thing I regret is that I wish I was 10-15yrs younger. Then these 70-75hr weeks would be easier. But focusing on my 4 Girls keeps me pushing. Done big hours before in 1987/ 1990-91/ 2001/ 2008. Now this, the BIG ONE!


----------



## bgrecen (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm on SSI so no impact. On the other hand, I'm in the "at risk" category so I may not be driving even after the rest of you get back to it.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

bgrecen said:


> I'm on SSI so no impact. On the other hand, I'm in the "at risk" category so* I may not be driving even after the rest of you get back to it.*


From what I can tell on this blog site is that a lot of part time drivers are retired and in the high risk catagory. I suspect you aren't alone.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> From what I can tell on this blog site is that a lot of part time drivers are retired and in the risk catagory. I suspect you aren't alone.


So true. There's lots of we geezers here.

One of the few groups that could actually make Uber work part time

We have an income. If things get slow, no biggie.

Fulltime drivers are under more stress.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So true. There's lots of we geezers here.
> 
> One of the few groups that could actually make Uber work part time
> 
> ...


I've seen quite a few on this site discuss going for a PPP loan. Many of those will add a new level of stress to their lives if they get audited and don't really qualify. Retirees are fortunate in only needing part time funds.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanga...if-not-there-could-be-horrific-repercussions/Quote "If the loan is found not to be "necessary," criminal fines of up to $1,000,000 and imprisonment for up to thirty years can be imposed. " end quote


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bgrecen said:


> I'm on SSI so no impact. On the other hand, I'm in the "at risk" category so I may not be driving even after the rest of you get back to it.


Take the unemployment, gain or buff up skills, wait till this is over, get a decent job


----------

